# Bonnet Creek Check In



## Jan&Ern (Mar 5, 2011)

We will be going to Bonnet Creek on 3/16 thanks to a friend on TUG who we are renting from. This will be our third visit to BC as a guest of a VIP. When we checked in back in January we were told at the desk that guests of owners or exchangers are not allowed to check in prior to 4 p.m. Owners are the only guests allowed to check in prior to that time. I don't think that's fair since my visit is hosted through a VIP and those points are VIP whether I am or not. An employee helping corral guest check in said that management had recently made this change and now 4 pm is a mad house at the main building. We are Wyndham owners but at another resort. I felt very disrespected by management with this policy and haven't experienced it at other Wyndham resorts. Think there's anything we can do to insist if a room that fits our reservation is ready before 4 that we should be able to check in? In January we actually had to wait until 6 pm to get a unit that had a pool/lake view and we had requested it at checkin. I'll be calling this weekend to put that request in a bit earlier so I'm not looking at the parking lot.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 5, 2011)

That has been the policy of the VIP ownership - guests do not enjoy the benefits of the underlying VIP ownership.

It was several years ago Wyndham changed the policy that IF the VIP owner had another reservation at the resort while they were also checked => the unit which is occupied by the VIP owner personally, is the only unit which receives the VIP benefits. No newspaper or early checkin for the grandparents or grandchildren.

I have been checked in as a RCI exchanger to various Wyndham resorts. Resorts where the resort managers and front desk staff personally knows me and that I have VIP status. I enjoy none of the VIP benefits for those stays. The ONLY time I get my newspaper or early checkin or room requests, is when I am using MY points and staying in the unit.

Yes, some resorts do have a policy to checkin ANY guests as soon as the unit is ready - particularily to avoid "stacking" in the lobby at 4PM. Many resorts will try to honor an inbound guest's request for a unit (elderly needing ground floor, need extended family members, sometimes views). As with VIPs requests, they are NOT a fixed in stone promise.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out late.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 5, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Check out late.



Forgot that one.  But again, a VIP must request the late checkout and many times, due to the resort's staffing and change over load, it CAN NOT be permitted. I respect the resort staff is there to serve all guests - including the ones who would like to have their unit clean ontime for their vacation.


----------



## Gorms (Mar 5, 2011)

If you cant get in early, at least check in at the new check in area in Tower 6.  It will be far less crowded.  Depending which Tower you are in you may have a longer walk but you probably will save a lot of time at check in.

We checked in there for our stay last week and no one was there and no one bothered us at all to set up an owners update.
Good luck


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe the new check-in area at Bonnett Creek is only for Tower 6 guests.
-Deb


----------



## ronparise (Mar 5, 2011)

Standard check in at everything Wyndham  is 4 pm.  Early check in, as you know, is one of the benefits of dubious value, they use as a sales incentive. 

Why they dont extend benefits to the guests of VIP members is a mystery and in the case of check in at large facilities like Bonnet Creek...just dumb. It would make sense to stagger check in. ie a policy of no guarantees, but if housekeeping is done with your room, check in. 

I have an advantage over many when I go to Orlando.  Because I drive there from home, no airplanes, and no rental car. The check in mess is why I prefer to arrive late, ie after a nice dinner or even the next morning


----------



## Gorms (Mar 5, 2011)

We were in Tower 2 Checked in and out at Tower 6


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorms said:


> We were in Tower 2 Checked in and out at Tower 6



Wow Gorms-
Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware that they would let people do that! When we toured the new tower, they told us it was for Pressidential Reserve check in only, but then the last 2 times we have been there, we stayed in Tower 6, so checked in there. So much better than waiting forever at main check in!
-Deb


----------



## Gorms (Mar 5, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> Wow Gorms-
> Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware that they would let people do that! When we toured the new tower, they told us it was for Pressidential Reserve check in only, but then the last 2 times we have been there, we stayed in Tower 6, so checked in there. So much better than waiting forever at main check in!
> -Deb



I dont know if we got lucky or not, but it worked great.  We had requested Tower 6, didnt get it, but how would you know you were in Tower 6 until you check in?  (Except for the Presdential Reserve floors)


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 6, 2011)

We have a VIP gold ownership, so I always call Wyndham, request tower 6 and a "do not move" on my reservation. Then I call Bonnett Creek about 2 weeks before we head down, and ask if we've been assigned to Tower 6; and confirm it.
-Deb


----------



## rebel (Mar 9, 2011)

we are kinda new to Wyndham.  We stayed at BC and I remember that we checked in about 2:00pm.  We are VIP.  Boy if they are that tough with check in times that is not good. We also own Hilton and don't have problems checking in early. In fact I checked in at 6:00am once.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know if BC is the same way but other Wyndham resorts will let you check in early but not let you get into your room until 4. This could save you the hassle of having to do all the paperwork at that time and you just have to pick up your keys. I know they do this at GC. You can check in anytime after 10 am but you don't get your room until 4 but the kids can play in the waterpark before hand. 

Jason


----------



## Don40 (Mar 9, 2011)

BC will let you check in early if the room is ready.  They are within the rules as 4pm is the proper check in time.  What I have found to be helpful is to call the resort ahead of time and see if you can check-in and they can give you an approximate time.  Note BC has more 2br units than any other size units so one is usually available.  Note presidential units are always booked so no early check-in and no late check-out.

Don


----------



## Debbyd57 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the guard shack knows which tower you are in.  They have directed us to check in at tower 6 once when we stayed in that tower.  If I remember correctly, they told us that towers 4,5 and 6 can check in at tower 6.  I remember asking.


----------



## joestein (Mar 10, 2011)

What is so special about Tower 6?

Joe


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 10, 2011)

joestein said:


> What is so special about Tower 6?
> 
> Joe



It's the newest one. Other than that I have no idea. 

Jason


----------



## joestein (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you think they might grant a request to stay in that tower if I got in through an RCI exchange.

Also, do you think that there is any chance I could ask get them to upgrade me from a 1 bedroom to a 2?  Any suggesstions would be appreciated.  We are going to be there for the week starting of Aug 27. 

Joe


----------



## learnalot (Mar 10, 2011)

joestein said:


> Do you think they might grant a request to stay in that tower if I got in through an RCI exchange.
> 
> Also, do you think that there is any chance I could ask get them to upgrade me from a 1 bedroom to a 2?  Any suggesstions would be appreciated.  We are going to be there for the week starting of Aug 27.
> 
> Joe



Highly unlikely, but I guess it never hurts to ask. I believe that all the Tower 6units are Presidential Units which would not usually be deposited by Wyndham as RCI exchanges.


----------



## joestein (Mar 10, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Highly unlikely, but I guess it never hurts to ask. I believe that all the Tower 6units are Presidential Units which would not usually be deposited by Wyndham as RCI exchanges.



I just noticed that my exchange said unit "316" - does that mean anything to anybody?


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 10, 2011)

joestein said:


> I just noticed that my exchange said unit "316" - does that mean anything to anybody?



Appears to be the room number.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 10, 2011)

joestein said:


> Do you think they might grant a request to stay in that tower if I got in through an RCI exchange.
> 
> Also, do you think that there is any chance I could ask get them to upgrade me from a 1 bedroom to a 2?  Any suggesstions would be appreciated.  We are going to be there for the week starting of Aug 27.
> 
> Joe



I can't imagine Bonnett Creek being full in August. It's so unbearably sticky-hot down there in the summer! I'd ask for an upgrade, you never know!


----------



## joestein (Mar 10, 2011)

I might try offering a little cash incentive with the request.  

I have never forgotten the 20 dollar millionaire article I read in esquire a few years ago.

Joe


----------



## Debbyd57 (Mar 10, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Highly unlikely, but I guess it never hurts to ask. I believe that all the Tower 6units are Presidential Units which would not usually be deposited by Wyndham as RCI exchanges.




The lower units in Tower 6 are regular deluxe units.  The upper units are the presidential units.  We asked last time we stayed there.  But I don't remember how high up the regular deluxe units went.


----------

